# WTB: Nikon D700 and SB900



## dEARlEADER (Jun 30, 2008)

will trade D60 and SB400 plus monopod plus $200 cash for D700 with SB900


----------



## Garbz (Jul 1, 2008)

Cheapskate!


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 2, 2008)

what?....should I go to $250 cash?


----------



## Jus7 A Phas3 (Jul 2, 2008)

Is there even such a thing as an sb-900?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 2, 2008)

Jus7 A Phas3 said:


> Is there even such a thing as an sb-900?


To be released July 25, 2008


----------



## schumionbike (Jul 10, 2008)

you're not including any lens with that D60????? lol


----------



## Mav (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## timbearden (Jul 18, 2008)

Guess you can go buy one now instead of trading.....Nikon is shipping them out as of yesterday.  At least Ritz is sending e-mails saying they are being sent to the warehouse.

Who knows, if I'm lucky I'll get mine before I go to Yosemite next weekend (only wishful thinking)


----------



## osirus (Jul 18, 2008)

wait..
arent you offering to trade like $1000 worth of stuff and wanting, to trade for like almost $4000 worth of stuff?


id go buy a D60 right now if people were trading em for D700s


----------



## dEARlEADER (Jul 22, 2008)

osirus said:


> wait..
> arent you offering to trade like $1000 worth of stuff and wanting, to trade for like almost $4000 worth of stuff?
> 
> 
> id go buy a D60 right now if people were trading em for D700s




yes... but the D60 has been modified and has like an extra $4000 parts put into it....


----------



## roadkill (Aug 4, 2008)

LOL what do you have on a D60 thats $4000?


----------



## roadkill (Aug 4, 2008)

or what do you have in that D60?


----------



## dEARlEADER (Aug 11, 2008)

roadkill said:


> or what do you have in that D60?



Custom Hearst Shutter mechanisms

Custom K&M intake kit (dust prevention)

Custom Rolls Royce Autofocus Motor 

Custom sealing design by H.R. Sutphen of Submarine Boat Corporation (builders of US submarines)

NOS assisted processing (allows for 100fps for 4 seconds)

NASA designed ISO reduction algorithms (allows effective shooting at ISO 100,000)

20k gold shutter release

20k gold Nikon emblem

Custom Saksatchewan Seal Skin Bound Neck Strap

There is also a custom oil slick button if I'm being harassed by security guards, and a custom water squirt button I use for gags.


----------



## Garbz (Aug 12, 2008)

Such a shame. If it were 24k Gold and with snakeskin leather like the Nikon FA I may have gone for it.

Btw I kid you not: 







/EDIT: Wow TPF taken a page from the Chinese book of censorship? F A G is a censored? I remember a time when this word meant cigarette.


----------



## Bifurcator (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL... but it can circumvented by anyone knowing to put spaces..   So only the legitimate links and words get hosed.  Hehehe Isn't that always just the way things work out?


----------



## roadkill (Aug 15, 2008)

put some 26 inch spinners on it and you got a deal


----------

